# Congratulations Hootbob!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Congratulations on 1,500 posts Hootbob!*
You now have five little square thingies!!!
A rare crowd you run in, indeed.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> *Congratulations on 1,500 posts Hootbob!*
> You now have five little square thingies!!!
> A rare crowd you run in, indeed.
> 
> ...


Congrats HootBob - good thing I joined when I did, gave you lots of reason to post









OK - so what do the little square thingys mean, anyway. Now that HootBob has 5 - logic would say "300 posts" = 1 thingy. But that doesn't seem to follow with others. I'm sure this is an "insider's secret"







but, hey, I've got my TT now!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Guys
As for the square thingies I don't know how its set up.
But thats a good question maybe someone can else can answer that one









Don


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don, welcome to the five little square thingy club. Wear them proudly!









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

<Insert Sound of Heavy Breathing> Welcome to the Dark Side HootBob.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> <Insert Sound of Heavy Breathing> Welcome to the Dark Side HootBob.
> [snapback]61400[/snapback]​


The real mystery is how high do they go









Don - make sure you add the extra square thingy on your Outback. The offical sticker will come in the mail within 3 days.









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not sure "howl" you do it (lame attempt at humor)










Congrats!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice job Don







Keep up the great posts.

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

HootBob,















Thanks for all your great advice!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice going Don









365 posts a year start with Happy Birthday









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 365 posts a year start with Happy Birthday


Ah, so the secret's out. That's how to do it!









No, really, great job, Don. I appreciate your commitment to quality posting and await future items of interest with great anticipation.

Post on, Brother!

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads Hootbob,

I'll be there one day







. I have been trying to figure the number count out too. This is what I have come up with.

You start with one, when you hit 25 you get two, when you hit 250 you get three, and I think when you hit 350 you get four. But with all the research I put into it I could be wrong.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The more squares you have...the less life you lead.

Just kidding! Congrats HOOT!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hey...no fair. I don't have any squares!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

NDJollyMon,

Recon that bird could have been pecking away at your squares?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ha jolly 
DW read your post and was LHAO








John dont tell all the sercrets









Don


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm clueless, still a newbie according to title but have a square


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

2500Ram

Your last post gave 2 square thingies and you are no longer a newbie.

Congrats









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is how the square thingie works:

Newbie = 1 square
25 posts = 2 squares
250 posts = 3 squares
500 posts = 4 squares
1,500 posts = 5 squares
beyond that... who knows!

Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Here is how the square thingie works:
> 
> Newbie = 1 square
> 25 posts = 2 squares
> ...


Ok then what do no squares mean? I've seen several members with no squares.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

2500Ram,

The members with no squares appear to be Moderators.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's correct, Eugene.

If they did have squares, NDJollyMon would probably have about twelve by now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, I think I just picked one up when I crossed a 100 yesterday, unless Jolly's bird ate one of mine too...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sqaures? I thought they were diamonds when they stand on a point.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations HootBob! I am one who has gained from your posted wisdom. I'm confident there's much still left to be posted, so post on and on and on....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm just glad they are there for post count. A few boards I've been on use them as warning signals. More squares = don't listen to them.

Bill.


----------

